# bargain 70' Judge, Orbit Orange...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

A friend walked into my shop today and asked if i would be interested in a 70' Judge, Orbit Orange originally. The car belongs to one friend of his who took it apart to restore it (it was a driver prior to dis assembly)....never got around to it and ended up selling it to another friend who has never paid for it. My buddy pulled the VIN and it checks out as an original Judge, we are going to order PHS to find out the options as it is in pieces but complete less original motor and trans. The guy was gonna "fix it" and put a chevy 454 in it.... and paint it green with Chevelle SS stripes :confused. So, we are going to try and make an offer to the original owner, and knowing the price he was supposed to get from the other guy it is literally a steal if we can pull it off. Just curious what the value would be conservatively for this car with a correct resto......sorry i am a little giddy right now


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Just curious what the value would be conservatively for this car with a correct resto......


No value at all .... not worth your time or effort.... 

(Checking maps to get an estimate of driving time from Garland, pulling a trailer....) 

Nice score!

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Bear, hope i can pull this one off, meant data plate in previous post, lists the color as "60" Orbit Orange, Judge only color for 70' trying to get a look at the car (parts pile) to see what the options are without arousing any suspicion, this guys a Mustang nut, he don't know what he is sitting on. I had heard he had it in pieces in the shed and have jokingly offered to buy it in the past (not knowing the original color, just that it was a GTO), or sell him my spare 455 short block so he does'nt desecrate it with a bowtie motor.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd say 1 MILLLLIIIOOON Dollars! It is definatelly worth going after, I wouldn't sweat the options, the judge option is the big one.. If they don't know what it is, then it is probably priced right. Condition still dictates value, but..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Instg8ter: the fact that the car is a "basket case" and missing the motor and trans is a huge advantage for you. This is just the type of scenario us mechanical types are able to turn into a nice car "on the cheap". Get it if you can, take your time, and do a correct-as-you-can restoration. Judges are a whole 'nuther ball game, and are well worth the time and effort. My fingers are crossed for ya.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats the plan GeeTee....i don't need another project but if i can get this for the right price i would look at it as a long term build to factory correct, will be no rush as the Tempest will be on the road and need attention this summer. ...may have to add a bay to the shop..., but i was thinking about that anyways. will keep you posted


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, this is real exciting, I hope you end up with a nice score!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have to be stealthy on this one, car is not going anywhere. talked with original owner and he is not willing to work an end around as the other guy has posession and has given him a small part of the original price, but would like (aand could use)the rest of his money from the other guy so he may exert some pressure. so the plan is order PHS, define what the car is option wise and what we would need to put in it for materials to re-build correct. We will start to feel the current owner out for pricing and when the time is right (he needs money) make him an educated offer, with a little room to move of course. keeping my fingers crossed, not in a rush as i have no where to put it until the Tempest is done.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Times are tough, the other guy might not have the money* right now. *
I would maybe get financing in order, figuring if the car is priced that right, maybe offer the guy his asking price plus the amount the other guy put down so he can pay it back without losing any on the price of the car. It might be enough to get the deal done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i got 2K in my pocket now Rukee..........thats why i am not trying to push any harder, i know what the figures were and don't want to appear too anxious. Financing the resto would not be a problem and it would be at least a two year build.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't want him to push the other guy and give him too much time to come up with the change either.


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey there Big Time.....just GET it! ! ! Add my name to the list of people cheering you on. I don't think you're going to quibble over money, when you have the chance to OWN it. Pieces or not, they're not going down in value......Good Luck....


----------

